# Centralino telefonico + Gentoo Server number logger

## fbcyborg

Ho sentito che c'è la possibilità di connettere un centralino telefonico ad un server Linux.

Ho installato un server Gentoo Linux ad una ditta che usa un centralino telefonico per i numeri interni.

Per avere una visione migliore del prospetto delle telefonate (che telecom italia fornisce, ma oscurando l'ultima parte del numero), e per identificare le chiamate più dispendiose, avrei bisogno di sapere che software installare (ho sentito parlare di asterisk), e soprattutto che centralino telefonico usare (se è necessario cambiarlo) per fare questa cosa.

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## IlGab

Asterisk è un PBX, un vero e proprio centralino telefonico. Ora... non so cosa tu intenda con il termine "affiancare" ma di fatto con asterisk puoi avere il flusso delle chiamate (la preselezione e i menù che senti quando chiami un call center tanto per intenderci), puoi inoltrare le chiamte interne ed eventuelmente quelle verso gli uffici correlati tutto su voip, con protocollo proprietario IAX o con SIP, H323 e altri che non ricordo, puoi agganciare al server una scheda con un canale primario per l'inoltro delle chiamate vocali verso la linea telefonica classica, puoi avere le caselle vocali... puoi fare di tutto.

Se hanno già un centralino bisogna capire che tipo di centralino è, poi credo che dovrai utilizzare il centralino come gateway fra asterisk e la linea voce classica, mentre dovrai far gestire ad asterisk le chiamate interne. 

Linea voce <---> Centralino <---> Asterisk <---> Telefoni uffici

L'utilizzo di sola "analisi" delle chiamate non credo sia prevista.

Una soluzione come quella sopra riportata comunque è assolutamente inutile, o trovi un software proprietario del centralno che fa reportistica del traffico, oppure sostituisci direttamente il centralino con un PBX asterisk e gli fai fare direttamente tutto il lavoro  :Smile: 

http://www.asterisk.org/

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

per me la cosa importante è monitorare tutte le chiamate in uscita, che vengono effettuate tramite i telefoni interni.

Io ho detto asterisk, ma non so se ce ne siano altri consigliati. La ditta mi ha detto che può anche comprare un nuovo centralino, basta che si possa fare questa cosa utilizzando il server Linux, magari esaminando il traffico via web.

----------

## codadilupo

non conosco particolari software, ma tieni conto che:

- tutti i software di reportistica oscurano le ultime tre cifre, e non è opzionale

- i pochi centralini che ho incontrato in vita mia avevano un software di reportistica proprietario (sic!) ma in doppia versione sia per windows che per linux

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Jun 11, 2009 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> - tieni conto che tutti i software di reportistica oscurano le ultime tre cifre, e non è opzionale

 

Porca miseria.. questo non va bene! E' una cosa che mi è stata chiesta.. vabbè, se non si può fare non si può fare.

L'importante è che si capisca chi ha chiamato chi.. da dove partono le telefonate insomma.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Porca miseria.. questo non va bene! E' una cosa che mi è stata chiesta.. vabbè, se non si può fare non si può fare.
> 
> L'importante è che si capisca chi ha chiamato chi.. da dove partono le telefonate insomma.

 

si', direi che su questo vai tranquillo: il minimo della reportistica è: quale interno ha chiamato quale numero (asteriscato), a che ora e per quanto tempo.

A corollario trovi poi sempre a che zona appartiene il numero, se è internazionale, nazionale, cellulare, in quale fascia tariffaria è avvenuta la chiamata etc.. Spesso trovi anche la possibilità di importare file contenenti le varie tariffe telefoniche, per un calcolo automatico del costo... tutto questo è roba abbastanza standard, insomma  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fbcyborg

Qualche marca/modello di centralino buona?

Software da utilizzare?

Che poi ora che ci penso.. ci sono centralini come asterisk (sempre se ho capito bene) che hanno software opensource.. al limite uno ricompila il software in modo che faccia vedere il numero completo, o no?

----------

## Kernel78

io per lavoro interfaccio centralini telefonici con server linux (su cui gira il gestionale per strutture alberghiere).

salvo eccezioni la situazione è questa: quasi ogni centralino può inviare gli addebiti (da quale interno, verso quale numero, quando e per quanto tempo) via seriale come se istruisse una stampante quindi i campi sono tabulati in maniera leggibile da un operatore umano., ovviamente in questo caso la comunicazione è mono direzionale e quindi molto limitata. Altri centralini sono più evoluti e possono ricevere dei comandi da un sw (abilitare/disabilitare la linea, impostare sveglie ecc ecc) via seriale o via rete ma in questo caso ogni centralino ha un protocollo a se stante.

Normalmente i centralini mandano i numeri chiamati in chiaro per permettere calcoli di costi o altre operazioni ma per obblighi di privacy vanno oscurati altrimenti sono c@azzi amari.

Che io sappia non esistono sw generici (noi ne abbiamo uno specifico per ogni protocollo complesso e un sw unico per tutti i centralini che inviano stringhe ad una stampante ma la configurazione è machiavellica) ma puoi chiedere al fornitore della centrale se ha qualcosa ...

Per quanto serve a te basterebbe scrivere anche uno script che legga da seriale e spezzi la stringa estraendo i campi ben definiti (mi sembra di capire ti servano interno, numero chiamato e durata) e li ordini per un semplice report (tieni conto che temo che un controllo del genere sul posto di lavoro vada a toccare tematiche molto spinose quindi suggerirei di consultare un avvocato prima di procedere).

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito per quanto riguarda l'aspetto legale.

Il fatto è che non vorrei "infognarmi" almeno per il momento, nel fare scripts per cose di questo genere.

Io vorrei un centralino che si possa connettere innanzitutto via ethernet al server, e che tramite un semplice software, possa essere monitorato (registrando numero chiamato, chiamante e durata) via web.

Della serie: se sono certo che il centralino X può fare questo, collegandolo al Server Gentoo aziendale, lo compro subito. Però devo essere sicuro!

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che non vorrei "infognarmi" almeno per il momento, nel fare scripts per cose di questo genere.
> 
> Io vorrei un centralino che si possa connettere innanzitutto via ethernet al server, e che tramite un semplice software, possa essere monitorato (registrando numero chiamato, chiamante e durata) via web.
> 
> Della serie: se sono certo che il centralino X può fare questo, collegandolo al Server Gentoo aziendale, lo compro subito. Però devo essere sicuro!

 

ok, forse non mi sono spiegato bene.

Io non ho ancora trovato un centralino telefonico che non comunichi, quantomeno via seriale, all'esterno i dati delle telefonate (e mal che vada per trasformare da seriale a rete ci sono appositi apparati hw).

Quello che non ho mai visto in circolazione (a dire il vero non ho nemmeno mai cercato) è un sw già fatto per leggere e interpretare l'output del centralino.

Se vuoi posso fornirti alcune marche di centralini con cui ho avuto a che fare (te li mando via messaggio privato) ma per quanto riguarda i prezzi non ne ho la minima idea...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito.

Ma dando uno sguardo ad asterisk, cosa ne deduci?

C'è anche un software in portage che si chiama proprio così. Ci sono inoltre una serie di plugin aggiuntivi mi sembra.

```
* net-misc/asterisk

     Available versions:  1.2.31.1 1.2.32 [M]~1.6.0.9 [M]~1.6.1.0 {alsa bri caps curl dahdi debug doc elibc_uclibc freetds gtk h323 hardened iconv imap jabber keepsrc ldap lowmem misdn mmx newt nosamples odbc osp oss postgres pri radius snmp span speex sqlite ssl static vorbis zaptel}

     Homepage:            http://www.asterisk.org/

     Description:         Asterisk: A Modular Open Source PBX System

```

Mi sembra di aver capito che esiste questo centralino dotato di software open source, del quale è presente anche un applicativo sempre opensource anche nel portage di gentoo.

Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è questa: questo centralino è voip (sempre se ho capito bene) però non capisco se è adatto alle mie esigenze o no. O meglio: questa ditta con cui ho a che fare ha una linea tradizionale, con adsl, e quindi analogica. Va bene lo stesso anche se il centralino è Voip? Oppure si parla di voip solo per quanto riguarda la comunicazione interna?

----------

## Kernel78

non ho mai avuto modo di aver a che fare con asterisk (una volta c'era un cliente ma gli hanno sparato un cifrone e quello è scappato prima che potessimo iniziare l'analisi).

Quello che posso dirti è che il voip lo puoi usare anche per uscire (come puoi usare skype per chiamare un numero fisso ovunque nel mondo) ma non ho idea dell'hw che serva e di quali moduli/plugin tu abbia bisogno.

Al 99,9% già il centralino che hanno ti permette di avere i dati che loro vogliono vedere, prova a dirmi marca e modello del centralino in questione ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Il Centralino è l'Urmet Domus 1332/528.

----------

## Kernel78

Il modello non lo conosco ma la marca si, se provi a contattare il fornitore e chiedere se può inviare in qualche modo i dati delle telefonate ti può togliere ogni dubbio ...

----------

## djinnZ

i centralini usano un protocollo seriale piuttosto diffuso (lo stesso che troverai su tutti gli impianti antifurto "economici") ed hanno un loro software di gestione basato generalmente su una libreria proprietaria per compilatore borland (le uniche che hanno mai implementato decentemente il supporto non per altro, mi pare che su linux siano supportate ma per le mie esigenze domestiche era un impegno assolutamente eccessivo). Potresti iniziare a cercare in questa direzione.

Il modello di cui parli è molto simile al mio (ho il vecchio modello di classe inferiore) quindi se non erro: per attivare la stampante ti serve una scheda dedicata, idem per la comunicazione seriale (ma la scheda dovrebbe essere preistallata su quel modello), il software è un programmino windows del piffero che puoi scaricare liberamente ma quanto alla documentazione tecnica non è che sia secretata ma riuscire ad ottenerla è una impresa titanica, soprattutto con una base di installato minima.

Asterisk puoi usarlo su un computer in congiunzione ad un centralino voip o montare sul pc le schede che consentono di collegare i terminali. le possibilità sono enormi ma i costi pure e come funambol c'è una strana commistione di open e commerciale che si traduce in supporto zero od a pagamento ma non ho indagato troppo a fondo.

Quanto al problema normativo, all'interno di un software integrato (per la gestione della fatturazione ai clienti di un albergo) ad esempio, puoi gestire i numeri completi ma i report non devono mai identificare esattamente i destinatari sebbene su richiesta devi poterlo fare (come per le compagnie telefoniche, ne più ne meno).

In questo caso le registrazioni devono essere conservate su supporto cartaceo numerato progressivamente o su supporto digitale inalterabile (si fa riferimento alla normativa in materia di registrazioni contabili per le specifiche, peraltro vaghe e contraddittorie) per almeno cinque anni adottando tutte le tutele del caso (e mi pare che si debba fare la segnalazione sia per la privacy che per il decreto pisanu ed identificare gli utenti).

Se si parla di monitoraggio dei dipendenti invece è possibile, come nel caso della posta elettronica e non, solo laddove il contatto con l'esterno è sottoposto ad autorizzazione preventiva (a partire dal caso tradizionale in cui la corrispondenza aziendale può uscire solo se controfirmata dal capo) ma in questo caso attenzione a non sforare il limite delle cinque linee telefoniche o ti becchi il centralinista disabile, che tu voglia o no.

La registrazione invece deve poter essere essere attivata solo dietro consenso di entrambe la parti e deve contenere l'assenso (è raccomadato un sistema simile a quello dei call center per confermare i contratti in pratica, con il messaggio automatico), altamente sconsigliata.

Quanto all'implementazione di whitelist puoi fare quel che ti pare mentre per le blacklist non puoi permetterti di bloccare cose come numeri privati dei dipendenti e simili sia in chiamata che in ricezione.

So che è una risposta piuttosto sommaria ma ormai faccio solo il turista su questo forum.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> i centralini usano un protocollo seriale piuttosto diffuso (lo stesso che troverai su tutti gli impianti antifurto "economici") ed hanno un loro software di gestione basato generalmente su una libreria proprietaria per compilatore borland (le uniche che hanno mai implementato decentemente il supporto non per altro, mi pare che su linux siano supportate ma per le mie esigenze domestiche era un impegno assolutamente eccessivo). Potresti iniziare a cercare in questa direzione.

 

è vero che sono solo 3 anni che faccio questo lavoro ma non mi è mai capitato un centralino che si comportasse come dici tu ...

o buttano fuori stringhe ascii contenenti interno, numero chiamato, data, ora e altri dati

o hanno un proprio protocollo di comunicazione (in genere ogni marca ha il suo) assolutamente incompatibili tra di loro (anzi spesso sono incompatibili anche tra modelli diversi della stessa marca)

----------

## djinnZ

frena, non ho detto che usano gli stessi codici ma che il protocollo di base (che è uno standard industiale molto esteso, adesso proprio non mi viene la sigla) è lo stesso, in pratica come un set di comandi AT dove ogni produttore è libero di scegliere se usare atd numero od ats numero secondo il suo capriccio per fare un esempio.

Su quasta base fare reverse enginering (se è solo per registrare quale numero viene selezionato) non è impossibile.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> frena, non ho detto che usano gli stessi codici ma che il protocollo di base (che è uno standard industiale molto esteso, adesso proprio non mi viene la sigla) è lo stesso, in pratica come un set di comandi AT dove ogni produttore è libero di scegliere se usare atd numero od ats numero secondo il suo capriccio per fare un esempio.
> 
> Su quasta base fare reverse enginering (se è solo per registrare quale numero viene selezionato) non è impossibile.

 

ah, tu parli a livello molto più basso ...

io mi sono sempre trovato con situazioni in cui, in genere, al centralino era già attaccata una stampante seriale quindi mi bastava sostituirla con il nostro server e leggermi le stringhe e questi erano i casi semplici, per gli altri devo contattare i fornitori e farmi dare le specifiche del protocollo che usano per la comunicazione con i vari gestionali e li si inventano le peggio cose ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Un amico mi ha consigliato lo stesso centralino che avevo visto io, ovvero "Asterisk".

Inoltre, siccome sembra che sia una cosa abbastanza complicata configurarlo, mi ha suggerito anche una distribuzione dedicata, ovvero TrixBox.

Il fatto è che io non pensavo che fosse una cosa così complicata.

Il problema è che non so nemmeno se potrà andar bene per il loro caso (nel senso, non so se questo asterisk che è voip andrà bene o no). Mi pare abbiano 2 linee, ma non so se una delle due è ISDN.

A quanto pare Asterisk è configurabile tramite questo TrixBox, solo che anche qui, è necessario l'acquisto di un altro serverino (di poche pretese).

----------

## Kernel78

Quindi se ho capito bene: tu, invece di voler contattare il fornitore per chiedere se il centralino può già inviare i dati che ti servono preferisci valutare la possibilità di far cambiare completamente centralino e nemmeno fargli prendere un centralino che conosci ma uno di cui non sai praticamente nulla ?

Quantomeno faresti girare l'economia ... a spese di terzi ma questo è irrilevante  :Laughing: 

Inoltre qui le linee guida vietano richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni quindi se intraprendi quella strada devi arrangiarti.

Sarà che io adoro le cose semplici e che in questo caso una telefonata e magari qualche centinaio di € potrebbero risolvere il tuo problema ma prendere in considerazione Asterisk mi sembra da parte tua un bel salto nel vuoto ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non ho deciso di fare nulla ancora. Infatti ho aperto questo thread proprio per chiarirmi le idee.

La mia affermazione è dovuta al fatto che il cliente mi ha detto: vedi se è possibile fare questa cosa, anche a costo di comprare un centralino nuovo, non c'è problema.

Mi sono buttato su asterisk perché anche a detta di qualche mio amico sembrerebbe l'ideale. 

Non voglio far girare l'economia come intendi tu, ma nemmeno voglio perderci troppo tempo, visto che non ne ho.

So bene che le linee guida vietino richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni e infatti non ho chiesto supporto alcuno per la distribuzione che ho semplicemente menzionato.

Era scontato che qualora prendessi quella strada dovrei arrangiarmi!  :Smile: 

Di sicuro prenderò in considerazione il tuo consiglio di vedere prima se il centralino attuale è interfacciabile con il server aziendale, anche se già c'avevo pensato!  :Smile: 

Grazie!

----------

## CarloJekko

Ti passo le mie esperienze dato che ci ho lavorato da pochissimo. (poi se hai bisogno di capire come intercettare numeri di telefono e cose varie dimmelo magari in privato che ti do una mano). 

Allora dipende tutto dal traffico che vuoi offrire, probabilità di blocco e il grado di servizio.  Per farla brevissima oggi come oggi si usano compressori voip che lavorano con standard tipo h323 o sip, o altrimenti (se vuoi ancora lavorare in analogico) ti serve una scheda PBX. Asterisk è sviluppato principalmente dalla digium che produce queste schede Analogiche/ISDN/etc. Pensa che una scheda con quattro interni/esterni costa sui 200/300€ (La tdm della diugium serie 400); mettere un trunk h323 o sip in generale è ancora + dispendioso (si parla di 900€-1000€ per un trunk a 4 canali) ma risolve innumerevoli problemi, soppratto legati al numero di utenze interne.

Per quello che serve a te basterebbe mettere delle policy aziendali più rigide. Asterisk fa moooooooooooolto di più di quello che serve a te, e non esagero se dico che per quanto sia estendibile e configurabile mette in imbarazzo centralini di Alcatel (che ti fanno pagare pure il servizio più cretino del mondo centiaia di euro) o Cisco.

Per quanto rigurda la documentazione, sul sito di asterisk italia ne è pieno zeppo, per non parlare del forum ottimo.

La configurazione è abbastanza semplice, metti su dahdi e configuri le varie extension per il centralino; richiede non più di una mezza giornata.

Comunqe se hai domande di qualsiasi genere fammelo sapere ciao !

P.S. puoi valutare anche un ibrido, voip per le chiamate degli interni, e poi girano (tramite un codice) sulla linea estenra. Si andrebbe a risparmiare parecchio

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie CarloJekko, mi sei stato di grande aiuto.

Ora mi resta solo di capire bene con il cliente come sta lì la situazione, se c'è da comprare anche telefoni nuovi e come hanno sistemato tutto.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Grazie CarloJekko, mi sei stato di grande aiuto.
> 
> Ora mi resta solo di capire bene con il cliente come sta lì la situazione, se c'è da comprare anche telefoni nuovi e come hanno sistemato tutto.

 

Se usate la soluzione VoIP i telefoni devono supportare tale tecnologia, altrimenti telefoni analogici standard (da 15 euro) ..

----------

## fbcyborg

Mi sembra giusto! 

ora mi hai anche chiarito la questione del Voip. E' solo per quanto riguarda il discorso delle comunicazioni interne quindi.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi sembra giusto! 
> 
> ora mi hai anche chiarito la questione del Voip. E' solo per quanto riguarda il discorso delle comunicazioni interne quindi.

 

Si. Devi considerare aziende/enti/banche che hanno più sedi. In questi casi il VoIP fa risparmiare davvero tanto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok in questo caso allora non c'è problema. E' una sede sola, almeno per il momento.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> per gli altri devo contattare i fornitori e farmi dare le specifiche del protocollo che usano per la comunicazione con i vari gestionali e li si inventano le peggio cose ...

 

in italia se dici gestionale dici [censura] e ne ho una idea, in pratica sembra che stiano la notte a studiare come far si che simili funzioni diventino un mero fastidio, di utilità zero ovviamente, piuttosto che far funzionare le cose, ascoltando suggerimenti folli di guru del piffero.

come ti ho detto in ufficio ed a casa (al posto del citofono) ho un centralino molto simile e la differenza tra i vari modelli è nella stringa di interrogazione ma non nella risposta, in genere.

Il centralino ha tre tipi di scheda seriale disponibili, uno per sola stampa, uno per stampa e programmazione ed uno per sola programmazione, di norma una scheda del terzo tipo è fornita preinstallata. Pensare di configurarlo da linux è folle (c'è troppo da impazzire per trovare le specifiche più che altro) pensare da linux di emulare le funzioni del programma di monitoraggio invece dovrebbe essere relativamente fattibile, se non ricordo male basta mandare l'apposita stringa e poi inizia semplicemente a sparar fuori dati come per una stampante in un formato molto vicino a quello fisico devi vecchi archivi isam che è definito dallo strandard di comunicazione (ma quale formato data e numerico e se mettere prima il numero, l'interno o la data sono scelte arbitrarie del produttore).

Ovviamente tutto quello che dice è quale interno ha chiamato od ha risposto e quale numero esterno è stato selezionato od ha chiamato (dovrebbe essere in grado di rilevarlo, operatore telefonico o meglio installatore permettendo, capita che non venga materialemte abilitato se non ci si rivolge all'impiantista giusto) ed a quale ora, poi sta a te trasformare questo dato bruto in qualcosa di utile e gestirne la conservazione e la tutela (NB: ti ripeto che la cosa sotto il profilo fiscale e giuslavoristico ha diverse inquietanti conseguenze).

----------

